# Porter cable Router table height adjuster modification...



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I use my router table daily and got tired of how slow it was to raise/lower the bit for different procedures or drop the bit below the table so I could use the top for something else so I replaced the knob with a crank handle from an old Craftsman table saw. Works great however I am going to cut a few inches off of the shaft since it's a little wobbly being that long.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Marv - I had the same issue with my Freud 3000. It uses a 10mm internal hex (allen wrench) for the drive and the little knob thing they provided took a loooong time and was hard on the wrist. 
I picked up one of these
http://www.amazon.com/104927-Master-Mechanic-Speeder-Handle/dp/B0009XC4RA except I got it at Harbor Freight for about $5
plus a 10mm internal hex socket for it.... made life a whole lot easier.:yes:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

That's a pretty slick idea John! :smile: BTW, I changed the router in my table from a PC 890 fixed base to a PC 8529 plunge router and I'm in the process of modifying the plunge lock with a universal automotive choke cable so I can lock/unlock it without having to reach under the table. I'll post pics of that as soon as I get it done.


----------

